

Show HN: I started with zero knowledge and now my iOS game is in App Store - bbayer
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/swap-boxes/id753811885?ls=1&mt=8

======
jtoeman
would love to hear the story of how you went from zero to game... where did
you start, what resources did you use, etc...

~~~
bbayer
I am writing a blog post to cover all aspects of my journey. As summary,
started with MoaiSDK, ended up with Xcode,Obj-C and Cocos2d.
[http://www.raywenderlich.com](http://www.raywenderlich.com) is great start
for newbies. Thanks for your interest.

------
sdstyle
i just downloaded it, looks cool so far. let you know after couple of plays

